# الأخ أمنمحتب الصغير( eng /ahmed alkhaligy )، مشرف على قسم العمارة والتخطيط



## المهندس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*​ 

*يسرني أن أرحب بالأخ :*​ 
*أمنمحتب الصغير *​ 

*لانضمامه لفريق الإشراف في الملتقى ..*
*على قسم العمارة والتخطيط ..*​ 
*واشكر له قبوله بهذا التكليف ..*​ 

*اسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقه ويعينه على إدارة القسم ..*​ 
وبارك الله في جهوده و في جهود الجميع ..​ 
تحياتي ..​ 

*




*​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وأسأل الله ان اكون على قدر المسؤوليه


----------



## tagemya (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ..


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك يا أخ أمنمحتب الصغير

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## ادور (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## sattintod (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق يا ممممممممنننننتتحب...الله يعينك على اسمك وعلى مسؤولياتك الجديدة ​


----------



## الشخيبي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك لك الإشراف أخي.. نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد...

وأهلا وسهلا بك بين إخوانك..*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أخي المهندس
مبروك الإشراف
والله يوفقك​


----------



## عصام نعسان (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## سمندل السوداني (18 أكتوبر 2011)

:84:

الف مبروك للمهندس أمنحتب الصغير
بالتوفيق والنجاح إن شاء الله ...
​


----------



## تولين (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم على مهمة الاشراف اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ،،، ومبروكـ الاشـــــراف


----------



## م.عماد ك (18 أكتوبر 2011)

هنيئا لك أخي الكريم
وأسأل الله لك العون


----------



## freemanghassan (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 

حياك الله ... ومبارك لكم


----------



## ابوالضحي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك أخي وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك أخي

و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

و بارك الله في إدارة الملتقى على اختيارك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك للاخ امنمحتب الصغير الاشراف ... اسال الله ان يعينكم على هذه المهمه


----------



## م. هشام عباس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك لك اخي واسال الله لك التوفيق والنجاح
ودوما في المقدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد ان شاء الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عدالة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضى 

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## shuaa said (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك​


----------



## سهام معمر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي *أمنمحتب الصغير على الإشراف

وفقك الله
 *


----------



## سمير عمار (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لسيادتكم مزيد من التقدم والرقى ونرجو التفضل والتكرم نحو الإهتمام بالقسم وإعطاء دفعة قوية نحو الوصول الى المستوى العالمى ولن نصل الى هذا المستوى إلا بالتكاتف والترابط بين الأقسام بعضها البعض لان الكل يعمل من أجل هدف واحد هو تنمية أنفسنا جميعاًُ ولذلك نرجو من سيادتكم السعى على تطوير قسم التخطيط والعمارة وإيضاح جميع العيوب والمميزات فى عملية التخطيط والعمارة وإيضاح العيوب والسلبيات والمميزات فى العمل فى هذا التخصص أو البعد عن هذا التخصص وعموماً الف مبروك 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## أبومنة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وموفق باذن الله


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وفقك الله واعانك لكل خير


----------



## المهندسة آلصغيرة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرووك ومنهـآ لأعلآ إن شآء آلله​


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووك واعانكم الله ووفقكم


----------



## مختار مطر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لكم ولانفسنا الاختيار والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## لهون لهونى (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه واعنه.


----------



## Securitysuite (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك لك الإشراف أخي*


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

1000 1000 مبروك مع الدعاء التوفيق


----------



## abdelmaksoud (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق - والله المستعان


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك الإشراف واعانك الله 
*


----------



## sayed2051 (18 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## تامر. (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك أخي الكريم .... وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## عمر Zh (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## م عامر (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## acer.7 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك​​​​​​​ 

على الاشراف​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم مبارك عليكم التكليف 
واسئل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## agabeain (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابن البلد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## m.alkhdour (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك التألق والابداع بما يسهم من خدمة وتفاني للمصلحة العامة مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الطموح تحياتي وأحترامي


----------



## الكاسر المائي (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انشاء الله ألف مبروك 
بس مو من المفروض على المشرف
أن يجيب على استفسارات الاعضاء
انا عم بسال سؤال بقسم الاساسات وصرلي 3 أيام 
ولحد الان المشرف لم يجبني


----------



## fathy gamal (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## hmozek (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الإشراف والله يوفقك


----------



## architect one (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ أمنحتب الصغير ألف مبروك الإشراف وثقة الإدارة مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هنيئا لك أخي الحبيب تلك المسؤولية الكبيرة التي نلت شرف حملها وأسأل الله أن يعينك على حسن أدائها وأن يجعل على يديك رقي هذا المنتدى الذي يزدهر يوما بعد يوم بمساهمات أعضائه وإبداعاتهم ومشاركاتهم القيمة.
وأرجو أن نتجنب خلو المشاركات مما هو مفيد وجديد ونرجوا من الإخوة جميعا أن يجتهدوا في إضافة المواضيع المعمارية وإبداعات الكبار ومناقشتها وإننا نرحب أيضا بإبداعات طلاب الهندسة ونشجعهم على نشر بدايات مشاريعهم وإن لم تكن في حلتها النهائية لمناقشتها مع أعضاء المنتدى وندعو الجميع للنقد الإيجابي البناء والترفع عن توجيه الإساءات الشخصية أو النقد الجارح على العلن فنحن كلنا بشر والكمال لله وحده وكلما كثرت المشاركات المثمرة كلما كبرت قيمة هذا المنتدى وكلما عم الخير علينا جميعا.
أجدد ترحيبي بك أخي الغالي وأدعو لك وللجميع من أعماق قلبي .


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جمعيا إخواني الافاضل أسال الله عزوجل لكم وإياي التوفيق


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ahmed_567 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*تمنى لك كل التوفيق ,,, والف مبروك*


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا لك والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك وفقك الله


----------



## قندس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك وبالتوفيق...


----------



## odwan (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للأخ الكريم والمهندس الكريم أمنمحتب الصغير 
نتمنى له التوفيق والسداد 
نحن نثق في كل المهندسين وطاقم الإشراف وهم على قدر من المسئولية و تحمل العبء
لكم مني كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين لكم ولكل طاقم الإدارة والإشراف


----------



## نجانجا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​*ألف مبروك يا أخ أمنمحتب الصغير

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*


----------



## ابراهيم شريف (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ثبتك الله اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يسرني أن أرحب بالأخ أمنمحتب الصغير

مع تمنياتي القلبية له بالتوفيق والنجاح في مهمته

مع تحياتي
*


----------



## الشفق الابيض (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
مبارك اخي الكريم واعانك الله*


----------



## engineer sameer (19 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا


----------



## عبد الحكيم شنيشح (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أخلص التهاني القلبية والتبريكات المعطرة
وأتمنى لك التوفيق من الله 
نترقب منك الجديد في هذا المجال إن شاء الله

تقبل تحياتي من مدينة الصمود
​


----------



## نادر محمد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانييييييينا


----------



## حيدرالدوسري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​*مبارك عليك اخى
اسال المولى لك الاعانة والتوفيق*


----------



## gorgoniser (19 أكتوبر 2011)

congratulations,forward...1


----------



## احمد علوي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للأخ أمنحت وربنا يبارك فيه


----------



## elsharkasy (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
مبارك واعانك الله وبالتوفيق*


----------



## أبو الخليل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووك يا امنمحتب الصغير
عقبال تصير كبير قد الدنيا
نسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم


----------



## ahmadala (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى


----------



## Pasidon (19 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## احمد مصارع (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## عمراياد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووووووك


----------



## 2009abu turki (19 أكتوبر 2011)

احسنتم


----------



## os_eng_iq (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك نسأل الله ان يوفق في هذا الاشراف


----------



## ابوريناد1269 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## mohamed aisi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق اخي العزيز


----------



## مجدي البنهاوي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## elsayedhanan (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بالأخ ...


â€«ظ…ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھطµظˆظٹط± | Facebookâ€¬


أرجو التصويت على الصورة الموجودة بالرابط (مسابقة التصوير) وذلك بالضغط على الرابط الموجود في الاعلى واأختيار أيقونة (Like)ومن ثم أيقونة (Share) للنشر..
عدد الايك يحدد الفوز


----------



## eng_taha_a (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك

*أمنمحتب الصغير الاشراف*​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف 
مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك.....


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
موفق اخي على تحمل هذه المسؤولية و صون هذه الامانة التي اوكلت لك 
ان شاء الله تثريها بكثير من الافكار و المواضيع و لتكن هناك فكرة لمن يريد ان يتعلم التصميم من الالف الى الياء بدروس يومية تطرح على القسم بموضوع مثبت يشد اليه الاعضاء و تتهافت عليه الاسئلة و الاستفسارات و الآراء 
الف مبروك اخي عليك الاشراف لكن نتمنى ان تصمم لنا اسما آخر نعرفك به و ليكن عربيا اصيلا فانا شخصيا لم اعرف قراءة هذا الاسم الا كلمة الصغير ...و ان شاء الله تكون كبيرا بمواقفك مع الاعضاء باشرافك على قسم العمارة ...


----------



## kaboke (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك وفقك الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك أخي الكريم ووفقك الله لكل خير*


----------



## عمر محمد الكناص (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## مستريورك (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف تستاهل يا هندسة


----------



## samuel fawzy (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا مهندس الله معك


----------



## banak sigin (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## يحي الحربي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا أمنمحتب الصغير ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## dodo_dovelike (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اجمل وارق التهانى


----------



## م*معمارية (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك يااااااااارب


----------



## عايش حياته (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك اتمنى له قضاء اسعد الاوقات بالمنتدى ..​


----------



## elmasry25012011 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ايمان محمد نديم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تمنياتى لجميع المشرفين الجدد بالتوفيق .


----------



## naifeng (21 أكتوبر 2011)

أهلا و سهلا


----------



## يوسف بربر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

1000مبروك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Eng.Nayer (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وإن شاء الله موفق


----------



## qasem kafawin (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك باالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## هيمو555 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي المهندس
مبروك الإشراف
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ismail laghouati (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بين اسرتك


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف ...مبروك


----------



## anvar (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ---بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## تنبيهي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

من بلد اخناتون جاء طارق مهنيا امنحتب


----------



## Farraj3000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك اخي


----------



## ج.ناردين (22 أكتوبر 2011)

_مبااااااااااااااارك 
دمتم بروعتكم _​


----------



## Omar Sawalha (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ميلكانا (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## walid0127098538 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ..


----------



## safoo sn (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## معمار عتيق (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا للأخ العزيز أمنمحتب ..... تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

معمارعتيق


----------



## Abu Laith (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله بان يوفقق والف مبروكككككككككككك,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سالم الجبوري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*/*

حياك الله اخي الغالي  أمنمحتب  بين اهلك واخوانك


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس عرفان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لك الاشراف انه لوسام شرف لك وانك لتستحقه


----------



## لابتووووب (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووك وبالتوفيق


----------



## صالح سعيدان (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## hwelding (24 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الترحيب


----------



## souzi ali (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## bryar (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمنى لكم الموفقية والنجاح


----------



## جابر 1973 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sa'ad76 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووك وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## kareem moh (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك وعلينا


----------



## sara1s (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لكم هذا المنصب وبالتوفيق والتالق الدائم


----------



## mezok2 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MarWa MarMar (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## م اخلاص (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## جلول تبريد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يفقنا ويفقك لكل خير


----------



## AL-Shahba (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا بك وسعدنا بك


----------



## enghoda (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مليون مبروك 
​*​


----------



## ود سيف (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك ...... وربنا يعين


----------



## احمد جبارات (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي أمنمحتب الصغير على مهمة الاشراف واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## حاتم حسنى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## koki4life (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك علي الإشراف مع تمنياتنا القلبية لك وللقسم بالإزدهار دائما والتألق .......


----------



## عندليب العراق (25 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا


----------



## azeez3500 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا ومبارك عليك ونتمي للحميع التوفيق


----------



## رفعت القوصي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة بناء (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يارب وعقبالي


----------



## محمدالهرباوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي
مبروك ووفقك الله ، انك كبير


----------



## مهندسة عراقية1 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## لانكاوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*عانك الله اخي*


----------



## لانكاوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراَ للجميع


----------



## hasankhalil (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اعانك الله على فعل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## عبد الله فهد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## مهند عبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الإشراف ووفقت فيه بإذن الله


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووك


----------



## Nabeel Jasim (27 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## م / وائل احمد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

أخي المهندس
مبروك الإشراف​*


----------



## elfares (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*أتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## abozeeyad (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروك ..... ووفقك الله للخير*​


----------



## loveeee83 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبارك يا مهندس


----------



## eng_mkf (28 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب تكون على قدر المسئولية في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## مهاعبد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*1000000*
*مبرووووك*
*بالتوفيق يارب*


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## ali gaber (28 أكتوبر 2011)

welcommmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## احمد مجيد الربيعي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله *​


----------



## AbuAmer (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## dlear2011 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## senior-am (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك وبالتوفيق


----------



## Mohammed.I.A (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك اخي الكريم نتمنى لك التوفيق 
ونسأل الله ان يعينك
​


----------



## فرج أقليلون (29 أكتوبر 2011)

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## سقلين (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك 
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مسرة محمد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا به مفيدا لاخوانه


----------



## كبل (29 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله وحبب عبيده بك


----------



## جهاد سستم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*اهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا و سهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا*


----------



## عبد القوي اسماعيل (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا بك أخي العزيز و نسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاءالله​


----------



## ابو انس العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مبررررررررررووووووووك للاستاذ المهندس توليه على اشراف العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## elmasry06112011 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## سهير مهند (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ومزيداً من التقدم


----------



## rugia (30 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق بإذن الله


----------



## ابراهيم ابوالمحاسن (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## وهران الاسلام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق


----------



## yasery (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييق والتقدممممممممممممممممم


----------



## yasery (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييق والتقدممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## yasery (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## EvaAhmad (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوي المهندس أمنمحتب الصغير 
الف مبروووك الاشراف
ومنها لعلى ان شالله
​


----------



## Ahmed 72m (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كان الله في العون ونتمنى لك كل النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## عاطف الصقري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك والله الموفق


----------



## عاطف الصقري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تمنياتي لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك بامهندس وفقك الله لما فيه خير المنتدى


----------



## هبه مصطفى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## osamaz19751 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

امنمنحتب الصغير مبارك عليك الاشراف والى الامام


----------



## معماري تحت التدريب (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووك ياهندسة


----------



## الفريقوريست (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## يوسف البابا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووك


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك عليك الاشراف 
وموفق أن شاء الله تعالى​*


----------



## umayah (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك*​


----------



## faiz-zobi (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أنت قدها يامهندس و الله باعينك


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## علي النوري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــارك لــــــــــــــــــــكـ
*​


----------



## المهندسة رشا ذيب (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك مهندس ونشكرك بدورنا قبولك لهذا التكليف اعانك الله وسدد خطاك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى وانفعنا بعلمك اللهم امينِ


----------



## المهندسة نور (1 نوفمبر 2011)

_*موفق ان شاء الله ................*_


----------



## zeidmy (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## micsoft (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وننتظر جديد مشاركاتك


----------



## bessam25 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ..​


----------



## a.alshiekhly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووك من الميم الى الكااف


----------



## راند7 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك أخي الأشراف ...والله الموفق


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## أحمد سعداوي أحمد (2 نوفمبر 2011)

هلا بالمهندس *أمنمحتب الصغير
ان شاء الله الي الامام
​*


----------



## ahmed khogali (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف بالتوفيق أخى امنمحتب الصغر


----------



## ابوليلى2010 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك عليك


----------



## nix10 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*وفقك الله لكل خير ومبروك*​


----------



## rashed hamed (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز 
مبروك لك
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## احمدالعنبر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

حياك الله استاذ شرفتنا وكل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## hams alghroob (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## nabilco (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*




*


----------



## othman m e (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك مهندس أمنمحتب الصغير واتمني لك التوفيق*


----------



## houydah (3 نوفمبر 2011)

تهانينا اخ امنمحتب الصغير و اعانك الله ووفقك.


----------



## elkhani (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله*


----------



## genous en.en (4 نوفمبر 2011)

1000 1000 1000 مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مجدى- ابوالمجد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موفق إن شاء الله وألف مبروووووك


----------



## الشفق الابيض (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك يا أخ أمنمحتب الصغير

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## amjad saleem iraq (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## محمد عع (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## كتكوت مشاكس (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## كتكوت مشاكس (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووxوووووووووووووك


----------



## ود الغابه (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألــــــ مبروك ــــف
وأعانك الله*


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

_الف_ مبروك موافق باذن الله


----------



## ahmed hneen (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام من الله عليكم رحمة منه تعالى وبركاته 
 متمنين لكم دوام الصحة والعافية  والعيد مبارك عليكم والقابلة على احسن حال​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## kazali016 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## saad_srs (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك 
اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## ادور (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## naiemelmansie (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم /الف مبروك وبالتوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## mohtaha (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اعانك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## rafea1978 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله​


----------



## محمد فرزات (5 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## احمد محمد الامين (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبارك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح*​


----------



## الطحان3 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروك و بالتوفيق


----------



## goha56 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## mech eng2 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## تركى هاكر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك يا أخ أمنمحتب الصغير

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## fadyrafa (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## amd_eng (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يستاهل كل الخير


----------



## المبرمج1 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك ...


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ألـــــــــــ1000ــــــــــــف مبروك التكليف ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## ليث العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## علي البصري 1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك​


----------



## علي البصري 1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك​


----------



## en.darsh (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك الإشراف
والله يوفقك


----------



## دنياالسعاده (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## hazoz85 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يوفقه ويعينه وألف مبروك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## حاتم عفيفى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

القسم والله نور بيك


----------



## حمادكو (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تهانينا لكم كل عام وانتم فى افضل حال


----------



## بوكسير (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيما رزق


----------



## threephase (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك ........ وفقك الله لكل خير*​


----------



## gamal.hamada27 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الهم نسالك التوفيق لمهمه الاشراف يباشمهندس


----------



## Atttar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ألف مبروووووك الإشراف بالتوفيق وكل عااااااااااام وأنت بخيييييييييييير


----------



## shakowr (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك امنحوتب


----------



## حسام الحسني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## elmasry28112011 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## EngTorky (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## anwarabualhoob (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا امنمحتب كيف حال اصحاب المعبد الخماهو والشلة وين صفى بيهم الدهر 
وكل عام وانتوا بخير .
مع تحيات ابو الحب


----------



## ST.ENG (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك
وفقك الله 
كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## islam khattab (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد طلال (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## الشيماء محمد (8 نوفمبر 2011)

_*رغم انها متاخره مبارك عليك وبالتوفيق*_​


----------



## Hisham_K (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله للخير


----------



## Hisham_K (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله للخير


----------



## نورسين2 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك الك الاشراف وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندسون99 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## ham200 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك لك هذا المنصب وان جاء من متاخرا


----------



## مآزيار العراقيه (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك بالتوفيق


----------



## حسين ميسي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هبة الله خالد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ امنحتب اهنئك على المنصب ولو انها متاخره بس محتاجاك ضرورى فى تصميم روضه نموذجيه مساحتها 900ممربع فى السودان


----------



## نزار الباح (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم


----------



## نزار الباح (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسال الله لك التوفيق والسداد ان شاء الله*​


----------



## massoud80 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بك ووفقك الله.....


----------



## نبع الامارات (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله لك أخي الكريم
ومدك بعونه وأيدك بعلمه لإفادة إخوانك*​


----------



## freeee (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك الإشراف والله يوفقك وتستاهل كل خير 
​


----------



## حسين عبدالهادي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## smart333 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك .. وتستاهل كل خير يابشمهندس... تهانينا.....


----------



## العربي المشهور (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا ينور دربكم ......... ويسعدكم في الدنيا والاخرو


----------



## saleh77 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك ونتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## zakaria bayome (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نووور2003 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله
باذن الله قدر المسؤليه


----------



## حكيم عمر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك الإشراف *

*و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## وضاح الصالحي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290838#ixzz1dK8Jwcux


*ألف مبروك يا أخ أمنمحتب الصغير

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## وضاح الصالحي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## ابوالخيرات (10 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*​
> 
> *يسرني أن أرحب بالأخ :*​
> *أمنمحتب الصغير *​
> ...


الف مبروك​


----------



## م . مازن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مبروك و الله الموفق و المستعان*​


----------



## سالم عباس (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## mostafa77 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
ومع اطيب تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa_1 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

_الف مبروك_​


----------



## عمرو السباعى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
وفقك الله بالخير


----------



## مغروره بس معذوره (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك الإشراف
والله يوفقك


----------



## مهدي فيكا (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك عليك اخى
​


----------



## وليد العتر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## yahia musaad (11 نوفمبر 2011)

_مبرووووووووووك _​


----------



## Yasmin Yousef Amr (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك الاشراف ...بالتوفيق​


----------



## youssif007 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحبا


----------



## lion2008_2009 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك أخي العزيز 
مع خالص تمنياتي بدوام الترقي والتقدم*​


----------



## khaledmenshawy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك مبروك


----------



## عاشور ابو محمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*يسرني أن أرحب بالأخ :*


*أمنمحتب الصغير *



*لانضمامه لفريق الإشراف في الملتقى ..*
*على قسم العمارة والتخطيط ..*​


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Jori Rose (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## ابو المرتجى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*أخي المهندس مبروك الإشراف والله يوفقك*


----------



## ط السيناوني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف مبروك يا أخ أمنمحتب الصغير
ومبارك عليك
أخيك المهندس زهير
*​


----------



## abosima (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*أخي المهندس
مبروك الإشراف
والله يوفقك*


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا وأسال الله ان يوفقني وأياكم


----------



## صعب لمنال (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووك...............................


----------



## Abokhadija (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أتحفظ على الاسم


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نغم ق (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك​


----------



## وسام كريم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (14 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## ahmad sammar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف مبررررك



*​


----------



## نورالبغداديه (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبارك إن شاء الله


----------



## rmadan0056 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## مهندسة عالمية (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا و سهلا و شكرا


----------



## سور بغداد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*تهنئة من القلب*

الف مبروك واتمنى لك كل التوفيق,,,,:28:


----------



## raafat73 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ابوهمدان (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك واعانك الله


----------



## حسام طاهر توفيق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله تبقى متميز


----------



## مثنى الكيميائي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك ان شاء الله تفيد وتستفاد


----------



## ox.6 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يا رب


----------



## elmasry18112011 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## sharawee707 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك الاشراف الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## magdidahab (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## متولى السعيد (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## hassan korany (15 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## hassan korany (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa_airfroid_19 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

_*ألف ألف مبروك *_​


----------



## fathiakhadraoui (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

